

Microsoft's Chris Wilson moves to Google - zaatar
http://cwilso.com/2010/09/21/on-to-a-new-stage/

======
fortes
Chris was my direct manager for two or three of my years at MSFT. He genuinely
cares about the web in a way that always surprised people outside of
Microsoft. (He was also good at being pragmatic about what could be done
within the company). He's been around since the NCSA days and really knows his
stuff. This is MSFTs loss.

------
lenni
I once watched a panel discussion with him and a representative from Opera and
Mozilla. I never understood how someone who is as likeable as him could come
up with something as evil as Internet Explorer 6-8.

~~~
jbeda
Keep in mind that we released IE6 before many of these standards were written
or clarified. It also wasn't clear at the time if the standard to follow was
the W3C on or the defacto standard the reflects all of the quirks introduced
by Netscape and previos versions of IE. Doctype switches were largely untested
at that point.

The sin wasn't in IE6 itself but rather in letting it rot as the world moved
on.

Oh - and the security sucked. That was pretty bad too.

~~~
fortes
> The sin wasn't in IE6 itself but rather in letting it rot as the world moved
> on.

A strategic bluff that Firefox (and then Safari) ended up calling.

(hey joe!)

~~~
jbeda
I'm as guilty as anyone else on the team for pushing forward to Avalon/WPF.
The truth is that much of the team was just exhausted an wanted to do
something else. It was people higher in the chain that dropped the ball on IE
completely.

The funny thing is that HTML5 does much of the stuff we originally wanted to
do with Avalon. We just didn't have the structure, people or support to do it
within the standards process. Also the W3C was a different force then and I
suspect fast innovation driven by Microsoft wouldn't have been accepted.
(Karma's a bitch.)

Anyway when much of this became clear I moved on to google. :)

(hi Fil! When can we get you on board?)

~~~
fortes
> When can we get you on board?

When Google buys my startup. Or it goes under. Whichever comes first :)

------
gjm11
"moving from microsoft to google": 2870 hits, most of which seem to be about
changing jobs in that direction. "moving from google to microsoft": 7 hits.
only one of which seems to be about changing jobs.

Perhaps I'd have got different results with Bing?

... Always keen to spoil a joke, I tried, and actually the answer is yes. 37
and 4. Perhaps half of the 37 were about job moves; none of the 4.

------
lotusleaf1987
He uses gmail, awesome.

------
stuhacking
Air traffic delayed: Chairs in the flight path.

------
code_duck
The IE Team.

Must... resist.k,;l;lm,, ARGH

I DON'T CARE ABOUT MY STUPID HACKER NEWS POINTS

I HOPE THIS GUY BURNS IN HELL

